# Another Northern Ireland meet?



## martyn

*Another Northern Ireland meet - 23rd August?*

Anyone up for it? - 23rd August????:buffer:

Same place as before - Rushmere?:thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG

I'm up for it 

Clarke


----------



## VW_Bora

Might see if I can make this one aswell this time, too busy for the last one.


----------



## Moddie

yeah certianly!when??


----------



## stoneyfordni

i bet ronnies buying autosol as i type


----------



## martyn

Cool...

A thursday night suit again??????????

Add your name to the list...


1) Martyn
2) cgraham2k
3) Moddie
4) stoneyfordni


----------



## Moddie

stoneyfordni said:


> i bet ronnies buying autosol as i type


I hear hes bought a large container so he can do chrome dipping


----------



## stoneyfordni

hot of the presses , work in progress for the next meet , autosol by PC on orange pad


----------



## Ruth M

I'll come! Are you actually gonna come this time martyn hehe


----------



## RP Stevie

I'll hopefully come up from Fermanagh as well for the craic 2!


----------



## martyn

R6TH M said:


> I'll come! Are you actually gonna come this time martyn hehe


Cheers Ruth:lol:

If I had my car last time I would have taken the run up....:driver:


----------



## stoneyfordni

any one wanna throw a date into the hat ?


----------



## Ronnie

stoneyfordni said:


> hot of the presses , work in progress for the next meet , autosol by PC on orange pad


Cool...

A thursday night suit again??????????

Add your name to the list...

1) Martyn
2) cgraham2k
3) Moddie
4) stoneyfordni
5) Ronnie

I see my first attempt has been photographed now it is perfected I am going to give the Focus a go!!!! No I have seeked councelling for my autosol addiction and am coping well thank you very much.. I am now in banana and juice stain removal mode!!!

Wot night u going to go for!


----------



## Ruth M

1) Martyn
2) cgraham2k
3) Moddie
4) stoneyfordni
5) Ronnie
6) Ruth
7) Linty

Any thurs as long as its not the 23rd august


----------



## stoneyfordni

thursday smellls good to me , 

you call that perfection , pah( drops hat)


----------



## Ronnie

stoneyfordni said:


> thursday smellls good to me ,
> 
> you call that perfection , pah( drops hat)


Considering the car is red i think I have a pretty good shine and reasonable reflections!!!:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## martyn

stoneyfordni said:


> any one wanna throw a date into the hat ?


 - 23rd August suit?


----------



## Gaz VW

I shall be there - hopefully in the Jetta!!


----------



## stoneyfordni

yip suits me also - might be shattered from day before tho


----------



## Moddie

Foos the day before... meh

23rd it is, weather permitting. Tonight wud have been a brilliant nite for it!


----------



## Brisa

I'd be up for that too.


----------



## Ronnie

meee 2 plenty of time to play with the autosol between now and then!!!!


----------



## ClarkeG

Sounds good to me, better mark it in my diary


----------



## karl7900

I'll come along and introduce myself too :wave: if nobody minds.

Karl.


----------



## Ruth M

I reckon we'll be too wrecked from the night before for the 23rd!! In fact will we even be home in time?? lol


----------



## Gaz VW

Nah we'll be grand Ruth, we ain't staying remember


----------



## stoneyfordni

R6TH M said:


> I reckon we'll be too wrecked from the night before for the 23rd!! In fact will we even be home in time?? lol


where are you staying- guantanamo bay ????

dublins two hours away tops and we'll have to be outta the hotel by lunchtime or so

bring it on :thumb:


----------



## Moddie

stoneyfordni said:


> dublins two hours away tops


the yaris is slow however.


----------



## stoneyfordni

i see what you did there


----------



## Ruth M

ryan

Well i might give this one a miss! next time tho!


----------



## Moddie

waddya mean, stoney has a fair point, ther will be LOADS of time


----------



## Fatman

Id be up for it... and the clio wont break down this time lol. May get Sportpack Mark to come along too.


----------



## Gaz VW

Fatman said:


> Id be up for it... and the clio wont break down this time lol. May get Sportpack Mark to come along too.


How do you know it won't break down? It's French


----------



## Ruth M

Moddie said:


> waddya mean, stoney has a fair point, ther will be LOADS of time


I knowwwww but i'll see :thumb:


----------



## Fatman

Gaz VW said:


> How do you know it won't break down? It's French


I know cause we'll probably go in Marks Rover :lol:


----------



## Sportspack Mark

Fatman said:


> I know cause we'll probably go in Marks Rover :lol:


Nice to be informed about this :wall:

i dont even know if im going or not yet!


----------



## ST_Colin

I might be able to make this one if i'm welcome. I'm heading off on a weekend break the next morning, I'll see how it goes.


----------



## Ruth M

Course your welcome, everyone is! (except Ryan and Gary)


----------



## martyn

ST_Colin said:


> I might be able to make this one if i'm welcome. I'm heading off on a weekend break the next morning, I'll see how it goes.


The more that make it the better:thumb:


----------



## Gaz VW

R6TH M said:


> Course your welcome, everyone is! (except Ryan and Gary)


We shall be hiding in the nearest tall trees then....armed with a camera....


----------



## stoneyfordni

say hi to phil for me when your there (Y)


----------



## martyn

bump!

anymore?


----------



## fuze

Saw Ruth and Stoneyfordni in Portadown last night! I was sittin across from ya in the black mini. Unfortunately my car was dirty cause i'd been driving around in the rain all day


----------



## J4M3S

im new here but i might be up for this!


----------



## Brisa

Swaped my late night with boyo from work (sucker) so its all systems go from me!


----------



## Ruth M

fuze said:


> Saw Ruth and Stoneyfordni in Portadown last night! I was sittin across from ya in the black mini. Unfortunately my car was dirty cause i'd been driving around in the rain all day


Lol you should have introduced yourself! How did you know that was me? I wasn't in my car....


----------



## Toph

I should be up for this, especially if the Corrado is back on the road! If not the Vento will be given a wipe, lol!


----------



## stoneyfordni

fuze said:


> Saw Ruth and Stoneyfordni in Portadown last night! I was sittin across from ya in the black mini. Unfortunately my car was dirty cause i'd been driving around in the rain all day


damm i was spotted with "her"


----------



## Ronnie

i'm not cleaning the car b4 I go Got too much stick the last time and my axle and exhaust are boggin'


----------



## Ruth M

stoneyfordni said:


> damm i was spotted with "her"


 GRRR


----------



## fuze

R6TH M said:


> Lol you should have introduced yourself! How did you know that was me? I wasn't in my car....


I've seen you about quite a few times so thats how I know you. Didn't want to introduce myself to fellow detailers with the shame of my dirty car!


----------



## stoneyfordni

Stalker Alert


----------



## fuze

stoneyfordni said:


> Stalker Alert


yeah you look the same through the car window as you do through your house win.... umm... yeah


----------



## stoneyfordni

lol:lol:

how do you know she doesnt live in a tower block?



EDIT : where in town you from ?


----------



## Ruth M

hehe, whats your name fuze?? I've prob seen you about Lisburn too.. didn't get a proper good look at the mini tho, was it black with white stripes?


----------



## fuze

R6TH M said:


> hehe, whats your name fuze?? I've prob seen you about Lisburn too.. didn't get a proper good look at the mini tho, was it black with white stripes?


Well I used to be quite friendly with James Nelson but I think you know my ex girlfriend too (Debbie Elwood).
Here is a pic of my car








.


----------



## fuze

stoneyfordni said:


> EDIT : where in town you from ?


I live just up the Saintfield Road


----------



## Ruth M

Fuze is your name Stephen?

I think I went to school with Debbie Elwood, haven't seen her in years tho!

Ps. How is Nelly these days, haven't spoken to him in ages


----------



## fuze

R6TH M said:


> Fuze is your name Stephen?
> 
> I think I went to school with Debbie Elwood, haven't seen her in years tho!
> 
> Ps. How is Nelly these days, haven't spoken to him in ages


I haven't seen nelly in ages either! My names Andrew.


----------



## stoneyfordni

just down the road from moi . just off young street me


----------



## Ronnie

Do you know this is now the longest thread in the Northern Ireland section!!!!


----------



## ClarkeG

Yep cause its full of off topic chat


----------



## martyn

So another northern ireland meet? lol


----------



## Ronnie

It would be good if we could do something like a correction but I dont think they would be happy if we started detailing a car in the middle of the car park!!!!


----------



## martyn

Ronnie said:


> It would be good if we could do something like a correction but I dont think they would be happy if we started detailing a car in the middle of the car park!!!!


LOL.... Lets take it one step at a time Ronnie!:lol:


----------



## ClarkeG

Ronnie said:


> It would be good if we could do something like a correction but I dont think they would be happy if we started detailing a car in the middle of the car park!!!!


lol good idea, oh btw Ronnie if you're free on Saturday (around 1pm) I'm planning on deswirling my focus if your about, wouldnt mind trying the cleaner fluid before I put on a layer of BOS.

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie

No probs m8 hope the weather holds though!!! Need a hand?


----------



## ClarkeG

Ronnie said:


> No probs m8 hope the weather holds though!!! Need a hand?


Yea well if you're free and the boss lets you out. Weather depending I can either go over to yours or work from coolyhill road.

I'll give you a phone nearer the time to chat.

Clarke


----------



## dimebag

when is this?

I will actually have a twincam very soon which will definatley need alot of polishing done to it with a machine. If anyone from northern ireland has alot of experience and wants a go?


----------



## Ruth M

Is it acceptable to turn up in a dirty car  I might not get time to clean it lol


----------



## Ronnie

mine is gonna be boggin after the stick I got last time!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG

Well hopefully if this weather holds up my car might be clean but knowing this country it'll be sunny for 30 mins to wash the car then rain the rest of the day


----------



## Ronnie

cgraham2k said:


> Well hopefully if this weather holds up my car might be clean but knowing this country it'll be sunny for 30 mins to wash the car then rain the rest of the day


Remember QD is a banned substance in Tandragee:thumb: :thumb: :buffer:


----------

